# Fußabdruck



## woodynatoR (14. Juni 2001)

Hallo
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich einen Fußabdruch oder einen Stiefelabdruck hinbekomme?
Also das ganze soll ein Fußabdruck in einer Wüste sein, die Wüste habe ich schon einigermaßen hinbekommen... Nur keine Idee wie ich den Fußabdruck/Stiefelabdruck hinbekomme.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
THX
...weg
woody...


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juni 2001)

Wenn du die wüste hast stell sie mal hier rein, wäre auch cool wenn du auch einen fuss abdruck hättest, oder stiefel! Bitte hier rein wenn du hast, ich hätte eine idea und wollte gucken ob das geht!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juni 2001)

guck mal was ich gefunden habe, hoffe das ist gut!
wenn du es etwas grösser brauchst sag es, habe es etwas verkleinert!


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juni 2001)

und noch eins    

habe ich auch etwas grösser


----------



## woodynatoR (14. Juni 2001)

Hier die Wueste:
Link 
((schaut die ok aus???))

Text is noch nich weiter bearbeitet...


...weg
woody...


----------



## woodynatoR (14. Juni 2001)

hier noch eine 2. Wüsten Version:
Wueste II


----------



## Dorian Iten (14. Juni 2001)

@smallB nu sag doch wie du das gemacht hast, so nützt das ja keinem was!! sieht echt fett aus!!! *wissenwillwiedudasgemachthaben* 

@woodynatoR[krasser name] wüste1 is ok, wüste2 sieht aus wie wüste_in_der_nacht - passt vielleicht zu firearms, aber wüste1 gefällt mir besser. willst du ne reihe fussabdrücke machen, also ne spur, oder einen so wie bei smallB's pix?

.:döS:.


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juni 2001)

@dös      
Ich habe das nicht gemacht, ds sind ECHTE fotos von fussabrücken aus der wüste *FG*


----------



## woodynatoR (14. Juni 2001)

hmm eigentlich nur 2 Abdrücke
und am besten Stiefel, denn "nackte Füße" passen nicht zu FireArms


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juni 2001)

hier, schau dir mal das bild an, habe es auch in grösser!


----------



## woodynatoR (14. Juni 2001)

wow
das schaut schonmal gut aus
könntest du mir das in 1024er Version als .psd an woodynator@gfm-clan.de schicken? 
Danke 

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, der einen Stiefelabdruck hat bzw. hinbekommt

...weg
woody...


----------



## Dorian Iten (14. Juni 2001)

@smallB das hab ich auch gar net gedacht, das du die selber gezeichnet hast, wär n bisschen schwierig denk ich 

@woodynatoR LOOOL firearms barfuss haha 

.:döS:.


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juni 2001)

sorry woody, ich habe die psd file nicht mehr *habenichtgespeichert*  ich mach das nochmal neu und dann schick ich dir


----------



## mmb (15. Juni 2001)

In Photoshop stelle ich mir es auch nicht gerade einfach vor, den Fußabdruck zu integrieren. Besser sind da 3d-Programme wie z.B. 3dsmax. Dort ist das Ganze dann nur noch ein Kinderspiel...


----------



## ghaleon (15. Juni 2001)

denk ich auch
da kann man auch den schatten viel besser machen


----------



## drash (15. Juni 2001)

@smallb

kannst du vielleicht einen link hier rein stellen mit einer grösseren version dieser füsse??


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juni 2001)

natürlich!

fusS nR. 1 
fusS nR. 2


----------



## woodynatoR (15. Juni 2001)

ich habs selber einigermaßen hinbekommen
hier der link 
Ist aber noch nicht fertig, nur die Stiefelabdrücke. 
..weg
woody...


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juni 2001)

sieht gut aus, aber warum sind die vorne (rechts) so spitz???


----------



## exe666 (15. Juni 2001)

ich denke das soll hinten rechts darstellen, aber trotzdem kommt das nich hin mit dem spitzen am fuß


----------



## Dorian Iten (15. Juni 2001)

mhm, sieht irgendwie seltsam aus so spitze schuhe, ausserdem wäre es mir persönlich als wallpaper zu dunkel, aber das is geschmackssache.

.:döS:.


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juni 2001)

das soll ein wallpaper sein???
Dann würde ich aber noch etwas mehr rein machen und auch noch ein paar filter drüber jagen. Ich finde es genause wie dös, viel zu dunkel.
Die schwarzen balken gefallen mir auch nicht, mach da doch das firearmt zeichen hin, oder das zeichen als abdruck in die wüste, gross in die mitte. Dann ein paar patronen um das zeichen und vielleicht eine waffe, aber solche schuhabdrücke?
Als mein gesmack ist es nicht.
Aber jeder wie er´s will


----------



## Dorian Iten (15. Juni 2001)

vielleicht wirds ja kein wallpaper, war nur ne vermutung!!

.:döS:.


----------



## drash (15. Juni 2001)

danke für die bilder!!!!


----------



## woodynatoR (16. Juni 2001)

So bin wieder da
Also
1. Die sind hinten so spitz, öh weil die Models des HL Mods irgendwie spitze Stiefel haben... mal sehen villeicht kann ichs noch verändern.
2. Ja es WIRD ein Wallpaper. Wie gesagt es wird und ich brauchte zuerst mal die Fußabdrücke.
Danke für alle die mir geholfen haben
ciao
woody


----------

